# Branding iron logo for Wood



## andycorleone (7 Nov 2007)

Someone know of a similar service like this:

http://www.brandingirons.com/

in the UK? 

I'm looking to stamp my logo in the wood and I think this electric burning method is the Best, any susgestions is welcome


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2007)

Can't help with branding irons...

But what about metal plaques like these:







http://www.makers-marks.co.uk


----------



## White House Workshop (7 Nov 2007)

Like this one perhaps?

http://www.equibrand.co.uk/products.html


----------



## edmund in pte claire (25 Mar 2008)

you could check out www.leevalley.com


----------



## DaveL (25 Mar 2008)

Hi Edmund,

Welcome to the forum. 

Your link has been caught by our spam trap, this will stop once you have a few more posts to your name, here it is:-

www.leevalley.com


----------

